# Blue



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

Excellent piece Bitter, my engagement ring is a sapphire so Im a bit biased but nonetheless lovely.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 1, 2011)

Very beautiful shot as well as a beautiful ring.  Did you make this?

Regards,
Jake


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2011)

My birthday is April 21st.......blue is my favorite color!! :hug::


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 1, 2011)

very very nice.


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the shot, great choice on angle and background color. Sharp as a tack as well.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool!

So nobody takes issue with the arc in the background or the the funky color reflection on the lower right side of the ring?


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the arc. It breaks up the background. How was it lit?


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 2, 2011)

I personally never noticed them, so it they definitely aren't distracting to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice... When are you going to get a hand model?  LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2011)

if you have an issue with the arch, it can easily be cloned out.


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2011)

I had no issue w/ either of the two things. I actually like the background. I think it draws your eye to the ring.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I like the arc. It breaks up the background. How was it lit?


 
paper light box, flash from right side and from top, reflector cards in front of the setup.



Schwettylens said:


> Nice... When are you going to get a hand model? LOL


 Jeweler goes through my shop so fast, there's no time to do that. Nor do I find it needed.



Schwettylens said:


> if you have an issue with the arch, it can easily be cloned out.


 I actually like it, but it was not planned. I posted the pic to see what others felt.



mishele said:


> I had no issue w/ either of the two things. I actually like the background. I think it draws your eye to the ring.


Cool. I thought it mirrored the curves of the ring, so like I said, I like it on this one.

Thanks for your tought's.


----------



## Natred (Feb 6, 2011)

wow- that's a gorgeous shot and a gorgeous ring. Nice job!


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 6, 2011)

mishele said:


> I had no issue w/ either of the two things. I actually like the background. I think it draws your eye to the ring.




What she said.

Cool looking ring too.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 6, 2011)

Very crisp and great color!

The other things do not bother me either...


----------

